#ubuntu-reviews 2010-05-24
 * nigelbabu pokes persia
<nigelbabu> Sigh.
<hyperair> what's up?
<nigelbabu> today is "supposed" to be the launch day for clean sweep, but well, lots of work more to be done
<nigelbabu> looks like I'll have little sleep tonight
<hyperair> need help?
<nigelbabu> yeah, but everything is blocked by workflow, which I have to get right.
<nigelbabu> once workflow is decided, the script should run subscribing us to all the bugs with patches (but the subset that we follow)
<hyperair> oh i see
<nigelbabu> once that's done, I can announce the open of the project and how to help
<nigelbabu> looks like dholbach is still down with ubuflu
<hyperair> ubuflu?
<hyperair> what happened to him? i haven't seen him around these days
<nigelbabu> yeah, the flu that you catch at UDS
<nigelbabu> :D
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> i think i've contracted it even without going to UDS >_>
<nigelbabu> yeah, remotely :D
<hyperair> oh yay
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> a flu that can be transferred via irc
<nigelbabu> or icecast too
<hyperair> heh yeah
<hyperair> well in my case my mind is too burnt to do anything.
<nigelbabu> hah
<hyperair> after exams, two weeks of non-stop working on some java gui thing + some hardware code
<hyperair> and after that, one week of data entry
<hyperair> and today, i spent a whole day melting under the hot sun over here exploring the city
 * nigelbabu bows
<hyperair> heheh
<nigelbabu> Are you a man or a machine?
<hyperair> i dunno anymore, lol
<hyperair> but anyway, i now have a signature on my GPG key!
<hyperair> time to progress in the Debian side of things.
<nigelbabu> btw, do you have any idea of sid chroot failure on lucid?
<nigelbabu> Now, thats a big YAY
<nigelbabu> I've been trying to create one for 2 days and failing badly
<hyperair> sid chroot failure?
<nigelbabu> yeah
<hyperair> using pbuilder or schroot?
<nigelbabu> pbuilder
<hyperair> oh yeah i remember something like debootstrap not installing apt-get
<nigelbabu> I bypassed that one
<hyperair> eh?
<nigelbabu> there is something on the how-to for that
<hyperair> then what's the error this time?
<nigelbabu> it fails around the same time the apt-get thingie happens, don't remember the error message, I'll try overnight today
<hyperair> alright, ping me when you get the error
<nigelbabu> ok, later tonight.  Need to fix gwibber for debian
<hyperair> ooh gwibber.
<nigelbabu> Since he's personally interested in the package, Zack mailed me.  I was O_O
<hyperair> who's Zack?
<nigelbabu> DPL
<hyperair> DPL?
<nigelbabu> sigh, you contribute to debian you said? :p
<nigelbabu> Stefano Zacchiroli, Debian Project Leader, who likes to be called Zack
<nigelbabu> ok, back home now
 * persia fails an attempt at a Pillsbury Doughboy impression
<nigelb> persia: Pillsbury Doughboy?
<nigelb> bdmurray: ping
<persia> nigelb: I haven't previewed the audio (may be unsafe), but http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icWy4eeTJuU
<nigelb> persia: I was actually asking the context
<persia> [21:37] * nigelbabu pokes persia
<nigelb> ahhh :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-05-25
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: nice to see you've kicked ubuflu back :)
<dholbach> almost, yes :)
<nigelb> ok, so we've made some progress over the last 2 days
<nigelb> Have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers late?
<nigelb> *lately
<dholbach> nigelb: nope, how are we looking? :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I've been working on subscribing us to every bug, so we can keep track of our subset
<dholbach> so we'll look a bit busier in the next few days :)
<nigelb> but the script is giving me 410 errors
<dholbach> what does it say?
<nigelb> can you debug and re-run the script some place with fast LP acess?
<nigelb> lemme pastebin
<nigelb> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439434/ this is the top half of the error
<dholbach> where's the script?
<dholbach> nigelb: ^
<dholbach> this is what I use with launchpadlib:    bug.subscribe(person=some_person_object)
<dholbach> nigelb: drop me a mail about it and I'll have a look at it either later when I get back again or early tomorrow
<dholbach> I'll head out now :)
<persia> nigelb: You're encountering latency errors?  Or something else.
<james_w> nigelb: you are accessing a person that was a spammer and so had their account disabled in LP
<persia> But how, when it's trying to subscribe a team that is known to exist.
<persia> is there some automatic spammer detection that would flip on when someone ran a script like this from an odd place?
<james_w> not that I know of
<james_w> if it's just ~ubuntu-reviews being subscribed then it could be something like one of the members of ~ubuntu-reviews having been disabled, or someone subscribed to the bug or similar, which would make it an LP bug.
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-05-26
<nigelb> james_w: it is looking through every subscriber, so when it hits this one, its failing
<nigelb> james_w: can you look at it and suggest a try catch for this error?
<nigelb> james_w: the script i'm running is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/439672/
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> nigelb: you wanted me to test some script
<dholbach> nigelb: lp:ubuntu-review-overview?
<dholbach> nigelb: proposed a merge
<dholbach> nigelb: I have an action item on my plate saying "write out raw numbers" - can you remind me what exactly we need there?
<nigelb> dholbach: heya
<nigelb> ok, no.  Not ubnutu-review-overview
<nigelb> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439672/
<dholbach> can you add the script to that branch?
<dholbach> might make it easier for us to keep track of all the scripts
<nigelb> ok, gimme 2 mins
<dholbach> rock
<dholbach> and have a look at my merge proposal
<nigelb> I'm doing something everyone would envy to do to mails... ctrl a + del
<dholbach> :)
<nigelb> dholbach: pushed it in :)
<nigelb> I'll put the ubuntu-reviews team in charge of that project so you can push it directly :)
<dholbach> nigelb: awesome
 * nigelb doesn't want to block anyone
<dholbach> nigelb: you should be able to reuse code for that new script then
<nigelb> dholbach: yep, definitely
<nigelb> dholbach: "write out raw numbers" would be getting a way to count total number of bugs with patches - reviewred tags (for the subset of packages that we care)
<nigelb> so, if we get this script to run, LP should give us the correct numbers anyway :)
<dholbach>  so what do I need to do?
<nigelb> which means, you can mark as done once the cleansweep.py excecutes without errors :D
<dholbach> ok great
<dholbach> thanks
<nigelb> well, it currently fails and I dunno how to fix
<nigelb> dholbach: edit-patch exists?
<nigelb> o.O
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> ubuntu-dev-tools → edit-patch
<dholbach> just documented it for the packaging guide
<nigelb> wow
<dholbach> mvo is its master
<nigelb> the whole thing was planned only at uds right?
<dholbach> no, it existed before UDS
<nigelb> oh, I didn't know that
<dholbach> ubuntu-dev-tools 0.93
<dholbach> early March
<nigelb> wow, mvo rocks :)
<dholbach> he does :)
<dholbach> I'll pack my stuff now - French course coming up in a bit
<nigelb> ok, can you look at the cleansweep.py when you get time tomorrow?
<nigelb> its failing for me
<dholbach> is it in the branch now?
<nigelb> yep
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> will do
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-05-27
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> hey
<seb128> nigelb, hello
<seb128> nigelb, is there an url or webpage listing all patches than need review?
<dholbach> nigelb: proposed a merge for your tool
<vish> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers/+subscribedbugs , is a list of sort
<seb128> vish, it lists bugs which have been reviewed already though and are tagged waiting on upstream or such
<seb128> not very efficient to have a list of things still waiting ;-)
<vish> seb128: yeah , it is still a bit confusing workflow :)
<seb128> vish, hey btw, how are you?
<vish> seb128: good , and you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<james_w> nigelb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/440420/
<nigelb> seb128: poke
<nigelb> vish: that's not the place to look for bugs to review
<nigelb> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide#Workflow
<nigelb> that query is for new bugs with patches.  I'm still working on getting a list of old bugs, not very sucessful though
<nigelb> dholbach: taking a look now :)
<nigelb> james_w: thanks :)
<nigelb> dholbach: can you modify the description of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers to say "To help review patches, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide#Workflow" ?
<dholbach> nigelb: done
<nigelb> dholbach: whoa, you're fast :)
<nigelb> vish: and um, how is the workflow confusing?  I corrected the wiki long back.
<seb128> nigelb, hello
<seb128> nigelb, I've been reading this wikipage
<seb128> nigelb, the quey lists some 250 patches though
<seb128> I though there were 2000 to review
<nigelb> seb128: there are 2 lists now, the list of new patches to review and the whole list including the backlog
<nigelb> that list isn't complete, I'm having some problem in the script, should be ready by monday
<seb128> ok thanks
<nigelb> I do have a whole lot clarification to do.  Just I got a little busy with real life :)
<nigelb> persia: around
<nigelb> I'll be running that script again today to see how it goes :)
<vish> nigelb: well , the list of subscribed bugs always increases since we dont subscribe the bugs even after the task is completed , i dont see why we do that
<vish> dont unsubscribe*
<nigelb> vish: Why should we.  I'd like to know how many bugs were processed through us
<nigelb> once you review something it wont come into reivew queue anyway
<vish> seemed there was a discussion on that and not sure what the reason was
<nigelb> There was a *big* discussion.  It was actually like meh either ways.
<nigelb> For statistical reasons, I prefered not unsubscribing.
<nigelb> review queue is different from sponsors or other work lists, they have only 2 status "to be done" and "done" while we have a bunch of buckets
<vish> nigelb:  hmm , stats for ?
<nigelb> vish: stats for what we've done, so far, etc.
 * nigelb doesn't remember everything.
 * vish  adds more GB to nigelb's brain ;p
<nigelb> try playing with php,apache,solr,drupal for 9 hours - its fun
<nigelb> I totally can't think of code
<vish> nigelb: we could add the query link for new patches :  http://tinyurl.com/3a7lqqr  to the topic ?
 * vish adds..
 * nigelb cheers
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-reviews to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Reviews IRC Channel : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam || Patches yet to be reviewed : http://tinyurl.com/3a7lqqr || All Bugs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.has_patch=on || http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/patches/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-reviews to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Reviews IRC Channel : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam || Patches yet to be reviewed : http://tinyurl.com/3a7lqqr || All Bugs with patches: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.has_patch=on || http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/patches/
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-05-28
 * nigelb hugs persia 
<nigelb> Finally, the script worked!
<nigelb> persia: I have some good news :)
<nigelb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.subscriber=ubuntu-reviewers&field.tag=-patch-needswork+-patch-forwarded-upstream+-patch-forwarded-debian+-patch-accepted-upstream+-patch-accepted-debian+-patch-rejected-upstream+-patch-rejected-debian+-patch-rejected&field.tags_combinator=ALL&start=0
<nigelb> only 1433 bugs with patches :)
<nigelb> well, counting only those that fall in our subset :)
<nigelb> I'll get to work on things when I get back from work :)
<nigelb> So, I need to document workflow, add graphics, and re-write the docs :)
<nigelb> hyperair: I got the sid pbuilder failure again
<nigelb> can take a look at the logs and point out whats wrong?
<nigelb> I: Configuring e2fsprogs...
<nigelb> W: Failure while configuring required packages.
<nigelb> hyperair: ^
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> that's all there is to it?
<nigelb> yep
<nigelb> no i mean thats the last 2 lines
<nigelb> you want the whole thing?
<hyperair> =\ weird thing
<nigelb> that is the error about apt, but I have the fix for that in .pbuilderrc
<nigelb> so, Im not sure whta I'm doing wrong
<hyperair> O_o the fix for that in .pbuilderrc?
<hyperair> what fix is this?
<nigelb> um, apt isn't a required package, so generally DEBOOTSTRAPOPTS=("--include=apt" "${DEBOOTSTRAPOPTS[@]}") works
<nigelb> thats the usual error I used to see in karmic when making sid pbuilder
<hyperair> nigelb: that's just the apt issue. i thought you had an issue with e2fsprogs
<nigelb> hyperair: oh, grr.
<nigelb> how do I fix it?
<nigelb> hyperair: my pbuilderrc file http://paste.ubuntu.com/440668/
<hyperair> nigelb: i dunno.
<hyperair> nigelb: can i see the full log?
<nigelb> hyperair: sure, one moment
<nigelb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/440670/
<hyperair> weird. i've never seen that before
<nigelb> hmmm
<nigelb> later, work. I'm late.
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> nigelb, dholbach: hey
<seb128> could we get patch-needsdesign as an option?
<seb128> seems to be required for some changes blocked on a design decision
<dholbach> I'll let bdmurray and nigelb handle that :)
<seb128> also would be nice to have a tools or an easy description about how to open a bug in debian
<seb128> like give it a bug number in launchpad and get it to open an email with tags etc
<seb128> similar to submittodebian
<seb128> to forward changes to the bts
 * vish thinks it is a nice addition , there are some bugs patches which are requests to change design 
<nigelb> seb128: no problem. Can you give me the exact situation when it has to be used? I'll update documentation and poke brian about the change
<seb128> bug #562729
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 562729 in gdebi (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gdebi: could not show link: operation not supported (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562729
<seb128> nigelb, ^
<seb128> ups
<seb128> #433838
<nigelb> seb128: no no, I mean what should I change in the doc :)
<seb128> rather
<seb128> nigelb, well those have been reviewed from a packager perspective now
<seb128> so they should not be in the review list
<seb128> but they are blocked on design input
<seb128> so they are neither needswork
<seb128> not reviewed
<seb128> nor
<nigelb> hm, I agree, but in that case we can add all the things blocked by something else into a new category
<seb128> ok, patch-needsreview
<seb128> or needs<something>
<seb128> I'm not sure what would be best wording
<nigelb> patch-blocked?
<nigelb> that sounds improper
<seb128> we just need a way to opt things out of the queue
<seb128> needsdecision
<nigelb> yep, I hear you, I just want to think of something that could do that proprly
<nigelb>  \o/
<seb128> or input
<nigelb> patch-needsdecision it is :)
<seb128> or whatever
<seb128> you should maybe check with a native speaker ;-)
<seb128> I like needsinput as well I think
<seb128> but I'm not english speaker ;-)
<nigelb> needsinput or needsdecision - whatever is fine.
<nigelb> I'll talk to brian and get the script updated along with the documentation
<nigelb> seb128: Also, thanks for the suggesion :)
<seb128> np
<seb128> thank you for working on this
<nigelb> happy to be :)
<seb128> what about the "make easier to open a debian bug"?
<seb128> do you think we could have a script
<seb128> or email template?
<nigelb> my coding skills are very poor, I know the right person to ping - bryce :D
<nigelb> he probably already has a working beta of something similar ;)
<nigelb> seb128: things seem to go faster than I thought.  I may have something for the debian bug in a few hours.  turns out its very easy :)
<seb128> nice
<vish> nigelb: needsinput or needsdecision , miss the "design" mention there , which is the actual blocker
<nigelb> vish: I want a catch-all-tag for all issues blocked by something else
<nigelb> We really don't wanna have 25 tags do we? ;)
<vish> nigelb: the problem there would be getting back to such design bugs , how does a UX advocate get to the bugs?
<vish> nigelb: the design bugs are a category of its own
<nigelb> vish: you can have an ayatana tag saying design and then check for design+needsinput
<vish> nigelb: you are then having an extra tag there too ;)
<nigelb> vish: that isn't a reviewers tag
<nigelb> I wanted to keep the review tags down
<nigelb> because other stuff is also going to block
<vish> nigelb: nah , i meant the reviewer has to add them anyway , and it needs to be mentioned in the wiki
<vish> reviewers wiki
<nigelb> vish: um why?
<vish> nigelb: ex: bug #433838 , where the design input is waiting for the patch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 433838 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Use an icon in the location bar (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433838
<nigelb> vish: its an ubuntu-specific application, which is a very speical case.
<nigelb> Most of the time, revieweres is about pushing back upstream
 * nigelb afk for some time.
<nigelb> keep talking I'll reply when back
<vish> nigelb: but we *are* having ubuntu specific  apps too and the team is being subscribed to those bugs
<vish> nigelb: patch is there , but the reviewer needs to know the right tags to add
 * vish *shrugs*
 * nigelb coding
<nigelb> Needs another few more minutes to fix this thing and push it
<bencrisford> nigelb: so if the patch doesn't work properly I just click "Add Tag" and add patch-needswork ?
<nigelb> bencrisford: add a comment telling what is not working.  Also tell that if the issue is fixed to change the tag back to patch tag
<bencrisford> nigelb: Ok, I already told them what is not working, I will add the tag + second comment now
<bencrisford> thanks :)
<nigelb> bencrisford: awesome!! thanks :)
<bencrisford> nigelb: hmm, it seems there wasnt even a "patch" tag in the first place
<nigelb> how did you end up in the bug?
<nigelb> that bug is part of clean sweep project, hence no patch tag
<bencrisford> nigelb: Its assigned to me, bug 536975
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 536975 in qcad (Ubuntu) "Qcad menu entry lacks a category in lucid 10.04 (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 52)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536975
<nigelb> bencrisford: ah, then its ok
<bencrisford> the reviewers team is subscribed, but no patch tag
<nigelb> hover over team name
<nigelb> it should be subscribed by me
<nigelb> I subscribed us to over 1000 bugs, adding tag would have generated huge deal of mails
<bencrisford> Yeah it is :)
<bencrisford> oh ok
<nigelb> Its for a wider plan to clear all bugs with patches by maverick release
<bencrisford> nigelb: cool :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-05-29
<nigelb> bdmurray: There is a new tag to be added to the script suggested by seb 'patch-needsinput' when the patch is awaiting input from something else to be integrated in
<BlackZ> nigelb: in the bug #544910 I have unsubscribed ~ubuntu-reviewers since ~ubuntu-sponsors is subscribed, you subscribed it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 544910 in aiccu (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Upgrade to 10.04 beta1 blocked by aiccu (affects: 4) (heat: 28)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544910
<nigelb> BlackZ: its a script and yeah, something is wrong with it.  I'm working on it
<BlackZ> nigelb: just for info :)
<nigelb> The script was *not* supposed to do that.  I wonder why :x
<BlackZ> heh
<BlackZ> nigelb: can you show me the code?
<nigelb> hold on
<nigelb> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/ubuntu-review-overview/trunk/annotate/head:/clean-sweep.py
<nigelb> if you find something wrong, poke me or branch and request merge.
<BlackZ> sure, I will
<BlackZ> nigelb: actually, what's wrong with it?
<nigelb> well, it works perfectly
<nigelb> only its failing for some bugs.  I'm trying to find the error log.
<nigelb> It takes a whole 12 hours to run, main problme
<vish> nigelb: that tag was not why seb suggested it , and it does not solve what we wanted!
<vish> bdmurray: too ^
<nigelb> vish: what the... I thought this was sorted out
<vish> nigelb: hrm? when?
<vish> nigelb: you have been coding till now ;p
<BlackZ> nigelb: OK, I will take a look at it later :)
<nigelb> vish: yeah, reportbug + python is crazy
<nigelb> I was up till 4 last night
<nigelb> or today morning rather
<nigelb> vish: ok, so about the tag.  seb proposed patch-needsinput where its awaiting input from someone else, in this case he particularly talked about design.  I extended that to any issue where its blocked on something else.  What exactly is the problem with that?
<vish> nigelb: for design bugs needing input , patch is already present , how does a design advocate get to the bug? [there is a design advocates being formed to do such work]
<vish> nigelb: the reviewer has to tag them
<nigelb> vish: there is going to be a team of people who will be taking decisions?
<vish> nigelb: yes
<vish> nigelb: there is going to be design advocates , who will be looking into such bugs
<nigelb> vish: easy then, subscribe then to the bug and then can look for the tag patch-needsinput
<vish> nigelb: who is going to subscribe them?
<vish> reviewer again ;)
<nigelb> not really
<nigelb> oh yeah, right
<nigelb> thats's fine by me
<nigelb> just let me know when there is such a team and we can add that to the workflow
<vish> nigelb: there is no lp team being formed , [unofficial is the ayatan UX team for now]
<nigelb> well, then we'll just subscribe that team
<vish> nigelb: hence tag the design bugs now , and later we can get the team subscribed
<nigelb> I can do a design tag separately for bugs that are design related but that can't be done by reviewers
<nigelb> ayatana would have to do that
<vish> nigelb: how will ayatan know of the bugs with patches?
<vish> that are waiting design review
<nigelb> who else will know?
<vish> nigelb: the reviewer!
<nigelb> that is my problem.  how does a reviewer know something is awaiting design review
<vish> nigelb: add a new button , add new icon , those are the kind of bugs
<nigelb> See the whole thing is for ubuntu-speific packages which is not our main focus.  In fact, I'm trying to get those packages out of patch review.
<nigelb> Our whole effort is to give the patches in LP to the right upstream so they can make a call on it
<vish> nigelb: well , you have subscribed the reviewers lot of those bugs
<vish> nigelb: i told persia this and he insisted they need to be in the review team's perview
<nigelb> I know.  I have to write up the blacklist procedure, which I've not even started - real life is a bit hectic
<nigelb> Just give me a few days -  one at a time
<nigelb> right now I'm focusing on something else.  The patch subscription script that I'm running is failining on some bugs and I have to figure out why
 * nigelb ==> dinner
<vish> nigelb: talk to persia before you waste time on a blacklist... he specifically didnt want packages blacklisted
<nigelb> vish: actually we both came up with it
<vish> nigelb: better to check again. i doubt he would have mentioned excluding packages ;)
<vish> nigelb: anyway ubuntu specific packages are several , SC , synaptic , Update-manager and there are design patches there too..
<nigelb> vish: It ws discussed at uds too
<nigelb> actually one of my WIs
<vish> nigelb: thats a weird decision , so we are to exclude all ubuntu specific patches now?
<vish> rather packages*
<vish> what happens to those patches , and who checks those?
<nigelb> nope
<nigelb> we *dont* exclude anything arbitarily
<nigelb> we give developers/maintainers an *option* to exclude their packages from review
<vish> nigelb: hmm , right but if the maintainer has not excluded their packages and prefers the review team. again we are still left with the design bugs those will need tags :s
<nigelb> yes, people who notice that something is design related has to tag it design
<nigelb> we'll tag everything that needs input as patch-needsinput
<vish> nigelb: again , you are not solving the problem the tag was requested for.  that design tag will have to be tagged by the reviewer
<vish> nigelb: who else would know about the tags?
<nigelb> vish: I do *NOT* want a tag for design input, one for kernel input, one for server input
<vish> nigelb: what you suggest is patch-needsinput + a design tag , which works for me
<nigelb> yep
<vish> nigelb: what i mention is that the "design" tagging should be part of the reviewers work flow
<nigelb> Also, I can't have everyone know that something requires design input, so the ayatana team might want to take of it
<nigelb> how is a reviewer expected to know that?
<vish> nigelb: how will the ayatana team know of the bug's existance?
<vish> nigelb: if a reviewer is tagging needsinput , without knowing it is a design input , what is he requesting input for?
<nigelb> well, aren't you folks subscribed to everything design related?
<nigelb> vish: you see it would be a reviewer tagging it that way
<nigelb> thats where you're confused
<nigelb> most of the time its dx that will do that needsinput tagging
<vish> nigelb: nope , the dx need to be notified about the bug and patch
<nigelb> vish: The thing is, the reviewer *won't* know why it is not in.  Its not our call when something makes it in
<nigelb> the review only says "this works"
<vish> nigelb: right , then why would he tag it "needsinput"?
<nigelb> to remove it from the review queue
<nigelb> that is why seb proposed the tag, because even though the patch works, only thing its not it because of the needsinput
<nigelb> only thing its not *in* is because its needs input
<vish> nigelb: you are not getting the point , if he thinks it works , he should just request upload , why would he think about inout?
<vish> input*
<nigelb> er, you seem to be lost
<nigelb> We have a bug A
<nigelb> ther is a patch to add a button to do foo
<nigelb> patch works, no regressions
<nigelb> but it needs a design decision, so its marked as needsinput because it doesn't need review anymore
<vish> nigelb: yes , so it is the reviewer thinking it needs design input, right?
<nigelb> I was hoping the maintainer marked as such
<nigelb> for example, if its software center, mvo has to mark it as needsinput
<vish> just to be clear .. who is marking it as "needsinput"  ?
<nigelb> I'm not clear.  I wwant to talk to seb on monday.
<nigelb> Hence not added to wiki or script if you noticed.
<vish> nigelb: right , the the reviewers dont even have to bother about the needsinput tag.. we leave it to the maintainer  , but have it in the script
<vish> then the*
<nigelb> yup. Need to do that.
<nigelb> Like I said, busy doing postmortem on the script for cleansweep project
<vish> nigelb: yup , hence left it .. but since you mentioned it for inclusion to the script had to make it clear it is not solid yet
<vish> ;)
<vish> the ping to bd_murray ^
<nigelb> I'm trying to get it to a process where I dont' have to ping him.  Like putting it to a branch and his branch getting updated every 24 hours
<nigelb> his local copy rather
